# Post Hull Fair Meet Up - Sat Oct 22nd



## aqua (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes yes I know its fucking advanced notice  but I'm excited and want to get the word out to those who haven't joined us before 

Normally we make it the last weekend of the fair but I can't make that weekend so i've changed it 

we normally meet in town late afternoon ish and get a few beers down and a good natter  and then head to the fair 

exact location will be decided nearer the time and pm'd out to those who want to join in

we'd love to meet new urban people so please do come along - we don't bite and you'r guaranteed a good laugh  (although last year we got so pissed we gforgot to go to the fair )

so, who would like to come?


----------



## Callie (Sep 1, 2005)

Hmmm

I havent seen any of yous lot for blinking ages, so ill see if i can make it - if im allowed? im not new


----------



## aqua (Sep 1, 2005)

of course you're allowed  

we'd love to see you


----------



## umi (Sep 1, 2005)

put my name down.


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Sep 1, 2005)

Is it on that weekend? I thought a lot of showmen make their way from Nottingham's Goose Fair. But that starts the first Thursday in Oct, so will still be going on the 8th.


----------



## aqua (Sep 1, 2005)

according to the website the fair starts fri 7th  and finishes sat 15th


----------



## JTG (Sep 1, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> I havent seen any of yous lot for blinking ages, so ill see if i can make it - if im allowed? im not new



If she's coming, I'm not 

She keeps threatening to thump me 

Well OK, but only if aqua sits between me and this violent maniac.

I'll need a kind person to lend me a sofa or floor or summat.


----------



## umi (Sep 2, 2005)

anyone fancy a can of super T at the fair?


----------



## longdog (Sep 2, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> I'll need a kind person to lend me a sofa or floor or summat.



I have both, a three seater M&S sofa at that, dead comfy   

Do you have accomodation / transport / gutter to lay in sorted umi?


----------



## JTG (Sep 2, 2005)

longdog said:
			
		

> I have both, a three seater M&S sofa at that, dead comfy
> 
> Do you have accomodation / transport / gutter to lay in sorted umi?



Floor as well?! That's just excessive, have you no shame?!

But ta


----------



## aqua (Sep 4, 2005)

unfortunatly, due to me no longer living in hull I can't offer anyone somewhere to stay 

sorry


----------



## JTG (Sep 4, 2005)

I've just found out that there's a Toxic Dancehall in Bristol on this date.

Given the state of my finances and the fact that I've been meaning to get to one for ages and haven't made it yet, I think I'm doing that instead.

Sorry


----------



## Callie (Sep 4, 2005)

I dont have anywhere to stay  although I didnt think thatd be much of a problem, I wasnt really expecting to sleep


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2005)

how easy is it to go from manchester to hull then?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 5, 2005)

think I might come to this, been meaning to 'do' hull for quite a while now . . .


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> how easy is it to go from manchester to hull then?



very easy


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 5, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> how easy is it to go from manchester to hull then?



Trains run direct on a saturday at 42 mins past the hour, take just under 2 hours.


----------



## oneflewover (Sep 5, 2005)

sam/phallocrat said:
			
		

> Trains run direct on a saturday at 42 mins past the hour, take just under 2 hours.



Last one back is 21:45 unless you scrounge a bed

edit - clarification - bed, thats for the night and not transport, had feeling all would be thinking Angela Lansbury


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2005)

we always have space for a kidda


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2005)

I can accommodate three people in relative comfort (sofa, camp bed, matress) and another two at a push in slightly less comfort.

It'll be a bit cramped but I don't suppose many will die


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2005)

we're assuming there will be sleeping 

although last time there was unconsciousness


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2005)

doggy you can sit on my lap if needs be, so we can make some extra space for when roadie passes out


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2005)

with his eyes open 

that was wrong


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd love to go   

Just like last year   

Useless tosser me


----------



## Callie (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh we could have talked about birdies!!!  

I need to get myself sorted - its a month away TODAY!!


----------



## aqua (Sep 8, 2005)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> I'd love to go
> 
> Just like last year
> 
> Useless tosser me



aren't you somewhere really hot?


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 9, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> aren't you somewhere really hot?


Yeah. I'd kill for an evening of damp miserable northern drizzle.


----------



## aqua (Sep 9, 2005)

cheeky git


----------



## aqua (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't thik I can make this now  

will be in hull later in the month though


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2005)

You mean you're not coming to Hull Fair socks?


----------



## aqua (Sep 22, 2005)

nope we're not

not that we made it last year anyway  mister "I'll just be another 10mins"


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh well, see you a couple of weeks later then.

I don't work saturday nights any more, either...


----------



## umi (Sep 23, 2005)

im defo going got me house sorted on de gray


----------



## aqua (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll be up again later in the month, its just not possible for me to get there that weekend and I have a wedding the weekend after

but soon


----------



## Callie (Sep 23, 2005)

i cannae make it either now  this month has cleaned out me bank account


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't make it cos I'm fucking singing on a saturday


----------



## polo (Oct 6, 2005)

So is this happening then?


----------



## aqua (Oct 6, 2005)

not with me its not 

I will be in hull sat 22nd though  pm doggy


----------



## longdog (Oct 6, 2005)

Bookings now being taken.   

Anybody wanting crash space and a cooked breakfast let me know.


----------



## blackadder (Oct 6, 2005)

longdog said:
			
		

> Bookings now being taken.
> 
> Anybody wanting crash space and a cooked breakfast let me know.




Last years Hull fair thread, you had Splifage included in your accomadation offer     I remember because I was working in Hull at the time and toook notice to threads that was Hull related.


----------



## aqua (Oct 7, 2005)

the spliffage works the same as booze

you bring what you expect to find  

and he knows I don't smoke  so no point offering to me 

now - I really am in need of a good night out, I need some cheering up

so will people please come along? (I'm gonna get a mod to change the thread title)


----------



## aqua (Oct 7, 2005)

cheers wolfie


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Oct 7, 2005)

boo . . . I'm in paris


----------



## aqua (Oct 21, 2005)

right, threejohnscots from 6 tomorrow night if anyone is interested


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 21, 2005)

See you there...


----------



## Kidda (Oct 21, 2005)

shit thought this wasnt happening

im off to London tomorrow instead

have fun kids  
i want a full report  xx


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, apart from a fair amount of beer I certainly don't plan on doing anything too scandalous.  I'm at work at 11 the next morning, and then I've got to leave home for a conference at 4am on Monday, in a fit state to drive a hire car to manchester...

However, I'm looking forward to a nice evening in the pub with doggy and aqua and bees.


----------



## longdog (Oct 23, 2005)

Not so much as a hint of a hang-over :smug:

Mind you, I did puke quite spectacularly in the pub


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 23, 2005)

nice!


Any fotos?


----------



## aqua (Oct 24, 2005)

no photos no, don't know why tbh 

we all (except roadie who left early) managed to throw up 

doggy in the pub, bees had to stop the cab on the way home  and I was kindly woken up around 4am with the need to vomit - I'm more convinced it was the pizza I ate rather than the booze on the simple grounds there was no liquid in it (compared to normal) and I was picking chunks of chicken and cheese out of my teeth  ewwwww

was a fun night all the same


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 24, 2005)

no fotos!! kinnell  

picking chicken and cheese from yer teeth huh

BEES!  yer a lucky man!


----------



## aqua (Oct 24, 2005)

he went home in the cab with his hand covered in vomit

we're a classy couple


----------

